# Durch String Platform Game erstellen



## RegenSonne (4. Sep 2017)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen wie man durch so einen String ein Level macht:

```
public class level {
 
 public static final String[] level1 = new String[] {
  "000000000000000000000000000000", 
  "000000000000000000000000111111",
  "000000000000000000001100000000",
  "000000000000000000000000000110",
  "111111110000111100110001100000"
 };
}
```

Überall wo eine 1 ist soll ein Rechteck sein..

LG


----------



## Tobse (5. Sep 2017)

Was ist denn für dich ein "Level"? Aus was besteht das fertige Level nachher?


----------



## RegenSonne (5. Sep 2017)

Ich möchte einfach nur ein Rechteck haben dass auf Rechtecken steht und sich bewegt bzw rumhüpft. Aus den 1en sollen wie gesagt nur Rechtecke werden..... @Tobse


----------



## RegenSonne (5. Sep 2017)

Es soll kein richtiges Level sein. Dir Einsen sollen iwie immer als Rechtecke gezeichnet werden... Und ich wüsste gerne wie das geht.


----------



## dzim (5. Sep 2017)

Verstehe in dieser "Frage" den Zusammenhang mit einem "Spiel" nicht... Was soll das denn überhaupt sein!?


----------



## Tobse (5. Sep 2017)

RegenSonne hat gesagt.:


> Es soll kein richtiges Level sein. Dir Einsen sollen iwie immer als Rechtecke gezeichnet werden... Und ich wüsste gerne wie das geht.


Wir kommen der Sache schon näher 

Der Punkt ist: du musst zuerst ganz genau wissen, was das Endergebnis sein soll. Sprich: programmiere das ganze erstmal von Hand.
Dann, wenn du weist, wie das Endergebnis aussieht, kannst du dir überlegen, wie du von deinem String[] dort hin kommst.


----------



## RegenSonne (5. Sep 2017)

Mh das is aber zu aufwendig xd ich hab jz das main menu usw .. ich setz mich einfach mal dran.. 

trzdm danke an alle antworten ^^


----------



## lordofdonuts (6. Sep 2017)

Du willst wohl einen Levelgenerator erstellen, dazu musst du dir ein Raster denken, in welchem du bei 0 das Feld ueberspringst und bei 1 ein Rechteck hineinmalst. Ist im Prinzip ein 2-dimensionales Array und daher mit 2 Schleifen zu loesen.


----------



## RegenSonne (6. Sep 2017)

Ok vielen dank ^^


----------

